# New homemade Westgate Modular Series crossfade patches



## andreasOL (Feb 3, 2011)

EDIT June 2019 (links below are dead, all archives are now at https://www.dropbox.com/sh/cps70tfhg5fm7s8/AABnosUqumzsZiXH_1l6eeJ9a?dl=0 )


Hi,

as described in http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18459 some time ago I started to write a series of patches for all Westgate wind instruments to make them more playable (from my point of view).

These patches combine real-time crossfading between non vibrato and vibrato (where vibrato is available), real-time crossfading between all dynamics levels, the true legato behaviour of the original Westgate samples, seamless flutter and trills (where available), staccato and marcato, breath controller mode and the ability to tweak many details in one patch (per instrument).

I did this purely as a hobby project and to become familiar with Kontakt scripting, and because I like the Westgate samples.

Soooo...if anybody is interested, here is a zip with a detailed PDF documentation and five patches for solo flute, oboe, Bb clarinet, bassoon and French Horn.

http://www.imagenetz.de/fb23f382b/Westgate-Fl-Ob-Cl-Ba-FH-v1.1.zip.html

The patches have already been tested by another fellow from VI-control and if no new problems are found now, I can post the remaining patches in the next days.

The patches are done with Kontakt 4.1.3.

When resolving missing samples direct the file dialog to the top level directory of the instrument, not above, because the sample file names are not always unambiguous across instruments.

Have fun!

best,
Andreas

EDIT: Here are the flutes and oboes complete (includes solo flute and oboe from the teaser zip, too)
http://www.imagenetz.de/f2a341e37/WG-Flutes-Oboes-complete.zip.html

And, because some have asked :D , my Paypal address is: [email protected]

EDIT: Here are the clarinets and bassoons complete (includes solo Bb clarinet and bassoon from the teaser zip)
http://www.imagenetz.de/fa478a495/WG-Clarinets-Bassoon-complete.zip.html

EDIT: And last, but not least, the French Horns:

http://www.imagenetz.de/fb534fe05/WG-French-Horns-complete.zip.html

********** EDIT (April 1st 2011): 2 extensions

Hi!

I have prepared two extensions to the current patches:

1. French Horns now have more addititional articulations with momentary key switches:
- Trills FX
- Rips
- Falls

Rips and falls can be played standalone or as transitions between notes.

2. A convenience key switch to change between staccato and marcato with the left hand for instruments that go down to A#0 (Bassoon, Bass Clarinet and French Horn(s)) and which until now have their key switches at the upper end of the keyboard which is inconvenient if one plays the instrument with the right hand.

The 1st extension results in entirely new patches.
The 2nd extension results in a version v1.1a to distinguish it from the present v1.1 patches.

PDF files are included.

http://www.imagenetz.de/f95fe4d57/WG-FH-Trills-Rips-Falls-1.1a.zip.html


----------



## dannthr (Feb 3, 2011)

Cool man, downloading now, will report back!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks so much, can't wait to try these! =o


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Feb 3, 2011)

thanks, this is great!


----------



## Marius Masalar (Feb 3, 2011)

These are fantastic, Andreas!

Talk about breathing new life into old sounds.

Just did a quick test with the Horn and Flute, if anyone's interested. Same little phrase just played with the both of them. They're much more playable now...

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3271891/Westgate%20Horn%20Doodle.mp3 (http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3271891/Westgat ... Doodle.mp3)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3271891/Westgate%20Flute%20Doodle.mp3 (http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3271891/Westgat ... Doodle.mp3)

Many thanks!


----------



## noiseboyuk (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow, this looks AMAZING! If you ever convert the 2 / 4 French Horns, I'll be first in line...


----------



## jamwerks (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks Andreas! o-[][]-o


----------



## noiseboyuk (Feb 4, 2011)

andreasOL @ Fri Feb 04 said:


> French Horns 2s and 4s will come.



Awesomeness!


----------



## paoling (Feb 4, 2011)

Andreas your patches are awesome, I want to try these new versions 

Thank you for letting me to taste the beta versions of them.


----------



## reddognoyz (Feb 4, 2011)

These are pretty great! I especially lie the "momentary" nature of the trill kewswitches. Very very usable.


----------



## andreasOL (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi

great to hear that all seems to work.

@Patrick:

Did you find the link?

@Ned:

Ho..hummm... :D ...well, yes, I have a Paypal account. I'd like to wait maybe until the end of the weekend to see if everything goes well with the patches and then I'd gladly take some reward. Will post my email then. It was indeed much work. But it was also already a very "rewarding" work per itself.



reddognoyz @ Fri 04 Feb said:


> These are pretty great! I especially lie the "momentary" nature of the trill kewswitches. Very very usable.



Kudos goes to Mr. A for the idea of having this momentary changes.

@Mathazzar:

Thanks for the demos o=< 

Cheers,
Andreas


----------



## paoling (Feb 4, 2011)

Have you considered to show your work to Westgate people?

They can be really interested, because your patches enhance the usability of their fantastic libraries.


----------



## Marius Masalar (Feb 4, 2011)

You're very welcome, Andreas. Really thrilled by the work you've done — definitely let us know if there's a way we can donate as a token of thanks


----------



## dannthr (Feb 4, 2011)

Breath Controller button is AWESOME to have! Thanks for putting so much love into this.


----------



## andreasOL (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi

I have appended a zip with all flute and oboe patches in the first posting and also my paypal address, because some have asked for it.

I'll post the clarinettes and bassoons tomorrow.

The French Horns are in the making. I only did the solo FH and have forgotten the other patches. But all goes well with them. I'll post them after a short test.

I am really overwhelmed by the resonance so far. Thanks to everybody! Keep on "classic"ing... o=< 

Cheers,
Andreas


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Feb 6, 2011)

I just sent you some $$ Andreas - thanks for your excellent work!


----------



## Ed (Feb 6, 2011)

Sucks to have the Giga version of the WG instruments gah.

Seems almost practically unusable to have 5 separate patches of solo flute with different dynamics. I wonder if they'll let me have a Kontakt version..


----------



## andreasOL (Feb 6, 2011)

@Ned: Thank you veeery much!!!

@Ed: You only need the wav files. Try this:

Import the .gig files that contain

Long Notes + Legato
Short Notes
Flutter Tongue (where available)
Trills (where available)

in their name in a new directory.

Then open the patch and find the missing samples by navigating to that new directory.

Should work!

- Andreas


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Feb 6, 2011)

I got the link Andreas, thank you so much for your excellent work!


----------



## Belosound (Feb 6, 2011)

Excellent work, you could make piccolo flute, bass flute, please. Where I can donate


----------



## andreasOL (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi again,

appended a download link for all clarinets and bassoons in the first post of the thread.

French Horns will follow.

Cheers,
Andreas


----------



## andreasOL (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi

I have posted the French Horns. As usual, I edited the first post of the thread.

There is one thing to keep in mind. For some instruments the flutter articulation is not present for the lowest notes of the patch.

Ciao,
Andreas


----------



## doubleattack (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Andreas,

as I wrote to you, ones again for the record: thank you very much for your great work! =o 

Very useful scripts! Do you planning more? For bassclarinet or contrafagott...
What about the recorders?

Don't know how many guys from here are interested, if it be worthwhile for you.

I wouldn't be faltering to give you some donation more!

Best

Frank


----------



## noiseboyuk (Feb 14, 2011)

Wow, French Horns! Thanks Andreas for your tireless efforts. It might be a couple of days til I can try properly but wanted to say thanks right away.

EDIT - I just did a very quick test, and I realised a flaw in K4.1 upwards - when searching for a missing sample, it's not clever enough to substitute an ncw for a wav. Great shame, I think I deleted the wav versions - still massively grateful for the effort though Andreas.


----------



## Sforzando (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks a lot Andreas.


doubleattack @ Mon Feb 14 said:


> Hi Andreas,
> 
> as I wrote to you, ones again for the record: thank you very much for your great work! =o
> 
> ...


The bass clarinet and contrabassoon(contrafagott) are in the clarinet and bassoons download link in the first post:

http://www.imagenetz.de/fa478a495/WG-Clarinets-Bassoon-complete.zip.html (http://www.imagenetz.de/fa478a495/WG-Cl ... e.zip.html)


----------



## andreasOL (Feb 15, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Tue 15 Feb said:


> Wow, French Horns! Thanks Andreas for your tireless efforts. It might be a couple of days til I can try properly but wanted to say thanks right away.
> 
> EDIT - I just did a very quick test, and I realised a flaw in K4.1 upwards - when searching for a missing sample, it's not clever enough to substitute an ncw for a wav. Great shame, I think I deleted the wav versions - still massively grateful for the effort though Andreas.



Uhhh...but you have them on your original media, don't you?

Haven't done anything with ncw til now.

Andreas


----------



## noiseboyuk (Feb 15, 2011)

andreasOL @ Tue Feb 15 said:


> noiseboyuk @ Tue 15 Feb said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, French Horns! Thanks Andreas for your tireless efforts. It might be a couple of days til I can try properly but wanted to say thanks right away.
> ...



Good point - I've probably archived it on an external hard drive somewhere. If I just compressed the nkis again to the same place , my existing patches should still work. I'll give it a go when I've got a little more time!


----------



## doubleattack (Feb 15, 2011)

Sforzando @ Tue 15 Feb said:


> Thanks a lot Andreas.
> 
> The bass clarinet and contrabassoon(contrafagott) are in the clarinet and bassoons download link in the first post:
> 
> http://www.imagenetz.de/fa478a495/WG-Clarinets-Bassoon-complete.zip.html (http://www.imagenetz.de/fa478a495/WG-Cl ... e.zip.html)



Thanks!

:oops: Fagott? Must have been late at night...


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Feb 15, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Tue Feb 15 said:


> Wow, French Horns! Thanks Andreas for your tireless efforts. It might be a couple of days til I can try properly but wanted to say thanks right away.
> 
> EDIT - I just did a very quick test, and I realised a flaw in K4.1 upwards - when searching for a missing sample, it's not clever enough to substitute an ncw for a wav. Great shame, I think I deleted the wav versions - still massively grateful for the effort though Andreas.



Nope, that can be done.
There is a checkbox in the missing files popup box, damn if i can recall what is says right now...but its something like "ignore file extension " or "ignore format" or something to that extent....so it only searches for samples by name, not file extension.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Feb 15, 2011)

Pzy-Clone @ Tue Feb 15 said:


> noiseboyuk @ Tue Feb 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, French Horns! Thanks Andreas for your tireless efforts. It might be a couple of days til I can try properly but wanted to say thanks right away.
> ...



PZY you beauty, I'll take a look...

EDIT - and there it is, "allow alternate file types". Awesome.


----------



## Sforzando (Feb 16, 2011)

Patrick de Caumette @ Wed Feb 16 said:


> With Andreas' great work, you'd think that Wesgate would participate in this thread and express some gratitude...
> Has anyone heard from these guys at all?
> They've been silent for a real long time


Last time I heard from them they said they were working on trombones.


----------



## andreasOL (Feb 17, 2011)

Sforzando @ Thu 17 Feb said:


> I've found an issue with the bass clarinet, whe you try to play a legato note an octave upwards, the original note plays instead.
> 
> So, say I want to play A3-A4, I get A3-A3.



Hi,

this sounds as if you have "Repetition mode" active. Playing a legato one octave upwards plays a repetition of the same note. This is one of the original Westgate features. See the docs 

Either you accidentally hit the key switch for this or I saved it in this mode erroneously before posting the patches. It's in the Performance ui. Don't know the KS because I'm at work now.

best,
Andreas


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes the octave interval, with repetition on, will play the same note again in all of the instruments.

Mr A

BTW....... I believe Tim at Westgate retired from the sample library world; he might not be checking this forum out anymore.


----------



## DynamicK (Feb 17, 2011)

andreasOL @ Thu Feb 03 said:


> And, because some have asked :D , my Paypal address is: [email protected]


Donation on the way. Superb upgrade patches which make using these libraries a breeze. Many thanks.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Feb 17, 2011)

Maybe Andreas should take over Westgate... :mrgreen:


----------



## andreasOL (Feb 17, 2011)

@DynamicK: Thank you very, very much!!!

@Patrick: Uhhh


----------



## Sforzando (Feb 17, 2011)

andreasOL @ Thu Feb 17 said:


> Sforzando @ Thu 17 Feb said:
> 
> 
> > I've found an issue with the bass clarinet, whe you try to play a legato note an octave upwards, the original note plays instead.
> ...


Yep, that's what it was.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## andreasOL (Mar 20, 2011)

diggler @ Sat 19 Mar said:


> Homemade Westgate this should be called open the flood gate. Very very good job on these patches makes me go all soft in the knees. The flute from westgate is one of the best sampled flutes ever and to make it so playable through a wind controller is unprecedented. Thank you very much now play flight of the bumblebee GO.



Thank you so much o=?

BTW, do you use a breath controller or a wind controller?

I wonder how note on/note off events are generated by a wind controller which is designed as a device for monophonic playing.


----------



## diggler (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes I use a Wind controller ewi usb these patches work well it. Everything seems to trigger properly for me with a bit of adjustment. To me its totally usable here's a song I did with the ewi and westgate flute.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Am72cHm-m_A

I am interested in augmenting brass woodwind and string libraries for use with EWI usb. I have been able to use a combination of nil's xfade and sample modeling cc map and gui script to breathe life into the kontakt orchestral library as well as kirk hunter emerald. East west Rare instruments has a few patches I converted and stradivari violin from garritan.

Wind controller software is pretty limited so I have been exploring all available options for it even if there is a little black magic involved. 

I am very interested in your script as well if you need to see a midi ox log of the EWI or any more info let me know.


----------



## andreasOL (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi,

me again  

A user of the French Horn patches asked me to extend them with Trills, Rips and Falls and this resulted in some nicely usable patches.

I have edited the first post of this thread after the headline "EDIT (April 1st 2011): 2 extensions"

The 2nd extension is also described there.

Enjoy!

Best regards,
Andreas

PS: This is no April's fool


----------



## noiseboyuk (Apr 1, 2011)

andreasOL @ Fri Apr 01 said:


> Hi,
> 
> me again
> 
> ...



You're a legend! Look forward to trying this at the weekend - cheers!


----------



## noiseboyuk (Apr 3, 2011)

This is terrific, Andreas. Really smooth transitions for the trills, rips and falls in particular. It MASSIVELY improves this libraries' usefulness - huge thanks! Out of interest, I linked the samples to my ncw converted version fine - the patch with everything in it now takes up 144mb, which is amazingly light really.

I'm so grateful for all the work you've done, it seems plain mean to ask for one more request... but here goes! The final drop of perfection would be to have an option for the short articulations on a keyswitch rather than footswitch. But I can't emphasise enough - everything you've done up to this point is way beyond the call of duty anyway!

Once again, huge thanks for all the work you've put into this.


----------



## doubleattack (Apr 3, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Sun 03 Apr said:


> The final drop of perfection would be to have an option for the short articulations on a keyswitch rather than footswitch.



In Cubase 6 you can use VST - Expression to have it on keyswitches.

@ Andreas: Really awesome scripts! So thanks again - here too! o-[][]-o 


Frank


----------



## andreasOL (Apr 3, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Sun 03 Apr said:


> This is terrific, Andreas. Really smooth transitions for the trills, rips and falls in particular. It MASSIVELY improves this libraries' usefulness - huge thanks! Out of interest, I linked the samples to my ncw converted version fine - the patch with everything in it now takes up 144mb, which is amazingly light really.
> 
> I'm so grateful for all the work you've done, it seems plain mean to ask for one more request... but here goes! The final drop of perfection would be to have an option for the short articulations on a keyswitch rather than footswitch. But I can't emphasise enough - everything you've done up to this point is way beyond the call of duty anyway!
> 
> Once again, huge thanks for all the work you've put into this.



Thank you very much!!! :D This momentary key switch concept has become a very practical thing. I'm glad that it works out that good!

Great tip regarding NCW compression.

@doubleattack:
Thanks for your tip. I've installed C6 the other day but I haven't taken VST expressions into account until now. And thanks for your kind words :D


----------



## noiseboyuk (May 21, 2011)

Just appreciating these patches again today. Excellent work.

Andreas, I appreciate all the work you've done on this and I feel so guilty asking for a couple more things... if someone can steer me how to do it, I might give it a go!

I've love an option for sustain on a keyswtich rather than footswitch. Also if Andreas doesn't fancy it, can anyone think of a tidier way (that doesn't involve massive programming knowledge) to manage all the 2 french horn repetition patches?


----------



## doubleattack (May 21, 2011)

To change sustains from footswitch to keyswitch I'm using in Cubase the vst-expressionmap. For special articulations (fast rep and dynamics) I use a Kontakt Bank in addition. So I have setuped for every instrument a multi in Kontakt connected with vst-expression keyswitches.


----------



## noiseboyuk (May 22, 2011)

doubleattack @ Sat May 21 said:


> To change sustains from footswitch to keyswitch I'm using in Cubase the vst-expressionmap. For special articulations (fast rep and dynamics) I use a Kontakt Bank in addition. So I have setuped for every instrument a multi in Kontakt connected with vst-expression keyswitches.



Thanks, good ideas both. I was planning on migrating to Cubase, but I'm actually now thinking of trying Pro Tools instead... will look and see if PT9 has an equivalent to the expressionmap.


----------



## doubleattack (May 22, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Sun 22 May said:


> doubleattack @ Sat May 21 said:
> 
> 
> > To change sustains from footswitch to keyswitch I'm using in Cubase the vst-expressionmap. For special articulations (fast rep and dynamics) I use a Kontakt Bank in addition. So I have setuped for every instrument a multi in Kontakt connected with vst-expression keyswitches.
> ...



You're welcome!
Did remind I've read you want to give Cubase a try. I can understand your deliberating.
Changing the sequencer software can be a furnace.


----------



## andreasOL (May 23, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Sat 21 May said:


> Just appreciating these patches again today. Excellent work.
> 
> Andreas, I appreciate all the work you've done on this and I feel so guilty asking for a couple more things... if someone can steer me how to do it, I might give it a go!
> 
> I've love an option for sustain on a keyswtich rather than footswitch. Also if Andreas doesn't fancy it, can anyone think of a tidier way (that doesn't involve massive programming knowledge) to manage all the 2 french horn repetition patches?



Hello Guy!

Great to read your words. o=? 

...err...you mean an option for the shorts, do you?

I am a bit hesitant to do this at the moment. Free keys are rare looking at all patches toegether. Of course, for the flute and the other "high" instruments there is room. I'll look into it in the way I did the convenience switch to change between staccato and marcato for the low patches in the 1.1a update. But I'd like to defer this until I come up with the new ideas I have for a version 1.2. I'm proceeding slower than I'd like to because of some other obligations but I'm working on it.

Another question: What do you mean with the "2 french horn repetition patches"?
Did I overlook something with the "2 Horns" patches???

Thanks for supporting this "project" o=< 

best,
Andreas


----------



## noiseboyuk (May 23, 2011)

Hi Andreas, great to hear you're still working on it - at whatever pace!

Yes - the sustain mode in the Leg Shorts patches. And the repetition patches - I have these in my 2 French Horn folder, in a subfolder called 2 Horns_Fast Repetitions. Cheers - again, fantastic work.


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 2, 2011)

Just dowloaded your files and opened up my Westgate Horn for the 1st time in a couple of years. For some pieces these horns have the perfect tone. I’ve been using the solo mute patch, and it seems on the sustain samples CC1 won’t control the level down to zero. Is that normal? o-[][]-o


----------



## andreasOL (Jul 4, 2011)

jamwerks @ Sat 02 Jul said:


> Just dowloaded your files and opened up my Westgate Horn for the 1st time in a couple of years. For some pieces these horns have the perfect tone. I’ve been using the solo mute patch, and it seems on the sustain samples CC1 won’t control the level down to zero. Is that normal? o-[][]-o



Hi, couldn't reply earlier. Thanks for using the patches.

My intention was to provide a CC1 range that resembles the range covered by the original mp to ff legato patches. Hence, there is no absolute silence at CC1=0 (which is the case for all of my patches). But it's pretty quite, even quiter compared to the original mp patch played at very low velocity.
So the original legato mp patch defines about the lowest level.

In the next version of the patches there will be a knob in the configuration tab with which you can control the dB spread between lowest and highest level. Plus there will be CC11 for expression control, i.e. pure volume control just like other libs, e.g. LASS, do it.

Hope this helps. Do you think that the lowest level now is much too high?

best,
Andreas


----------



## diggler (Jul 10, 2011)

I have had lots of fun with your westgate scripts on the wind controller. Is it possible to do the same scripts with Sonivox Woodwinds? Thanks for your time are you from sound bytes?


----------



## andreasOL (Jul 11, 2011)

diggler @ Sun 10 Jul said:


> I have had lots of fun with your westgate scripts on the wind controller. Is it possible to do the same scripts with Sonivox Woodwinds? Thanks for your time are you from sound bytes?



Hi

and thanks for your nice words and for using the patches. Unfortunately I don't have instruments from Sonivox so I cannot adapt the patches to their samples. It should be possible in principle...well, apart from the fact that they don't have legato transition samples, do they?

Regarding Sound Bytes...I'm also from Germany but I'm not the guy from Sound Bytes. I only have the same forename :D 

Cheers,
Andreas


----------



## diggler (Jul 18, 2011)

I have been able to setup Sonivox for the wind controller by adapting breath controller to the mod wheel and key switch to legato expressive. It works good but not as good as your scripts. Thanks again wonderful work you have done here.


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Jul 18, 2011)

FYI - Sonivox Brass and WWinds do not have recorded legato transitions. They are using a older version of SIPS by Big Bob for legato.

Mr A


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi Andreas,

I had forgotten about this thread. Yes, I’ve been using your patches for the Westgate horns. As you probably know, Westgate horns are the only samples (that I know of) of muted French horns. And they do sound good.

Hollywood Brass hasn't done it, nor is Cinebrass (if I’m not mistaken), so I’ll probably be using these for years to come.

Yes a volumn knob-fader would be excellent, otherwise they work great.

One question: would it be possible to get shorter and/or longer staccatos with the time stretching feature?

Thanks for your work!!


----------



## Mike Connelly (Jul 18, 2011)

HB does have muted horns listed. And it's a possibility for CB pro.


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 18, 2011)

You’re right, on the HB articulations page they’ve listed Mute sustains and staccati, for most of the brass. No listing for stopped though, so I take it we’ll get stopped horns (more common) and not muted horns, but I may be wrong. o=?


----------



## Casey Edwards (Jul 20, 2011)

andreasOL, first of all THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU! 

Secondly, is there any way to keep the old backdrop instead of just the plain white backdrop in your patches?


----------



## andreasOL (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi!

Thanks for all your comments!!!

@jamworks: Modifying the staccato with time stretching is a good idea. Coincidentally someone told me that this is possible so it's definitely an idea I will follow.

@Casey Edwards: Great you enjoy the patches. Problem with the old backdrop is that the performance views are higher now so it looks pretty odd with the old picture. Apart from that, you can insert any tga or png graphics if you open the wrench and then under "Instrument options" --> Instrument --> Instrument Wallpaper (or Skin Bitmap for Kontakt 4.1.3)

Best regards,
Andreas


----------



## Crispin (Dec 19, 2011)

Andreas, you are a total star!! :D 

I've just tried out the oboe and it's fantastic. Now I'm going to try all the others - Westgate just got a bunch more of my business because of you. They really should be paying you.

In the meantime, I'm making a donation to your paypal as well.

Cheers and thanks for such excellent work.

Crispin

ps: is there anywhere I can grab all of the WG patches you did? I think I got most of them here but have a feeling I might have missed one or 2.


----------



## adg21 (Dec 19, 2011)

Are Westgate still releasing new stuff?


----------



## JohannesR (Dec 20, 2011)

Crispin @ Tue Dec 20 said:


> Andreas, you are a total star!! :D
> 
> I've just tried out the oboe and it's fantastic. Now I'm going to try all the others - Westgate just got a bunch more of my business because of you. They really should be paying you.



Be aware that oboe is the star in the Westgate familily. Some of the other woodwinds are poorly sampled: The tone is poor, and the samples have a room sound that you can't get rid of. Especially prominent in the lower woods.

That being said, Andreas' patches are great!

My 2.


----------



## andreasOL (Dec 20, 2011)

Crispin @ Tue 20 Dec said:


> Andreas, you are a total star!! :D
> 
> I've just tried out the oboe and it's fantastic. Now I'm going to try all the others - Westgate just got a bunch more of my business because of you. They really should be paying you.
> 
> ...



Hello Crispin!

That's a nice Christmas present...not the donation (well, muchas gratias - merci beaucoup - vielen dank  - for that)...but the nice feedback. I see that a certain amount of people use the patches and that's a great reward in itself. I'm still working on further enhancements...no details at the moment...let's see at the beginning of the new year...

Regarding your question: You can grab the zip archives in the first post of this thread, mainly three files after the EDIT mark: one with flutes and oboes, one with clarinets and bassoons, one with French Horns. Plus there's a fourth with an small convenience extension to the French Horns and a few of the other instruments.

I wish you and everybody stumbling over this thread great holidays.

Cheers o=< ,
Andreas

@adg21: No, there's no new material from them.


----------



## diggler (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks again for this wonderful script I have been playing them with My EWI Usb with great results. Can't wait to see what you come up with next.


----------



## aranon (May 28, 2012)

I just can say Biiiig thanks to andreas, this is amazing work. I use your woodwind patches a lot. In my opinion they are much more usefull than the vienna stuff, also because westgate did a great job on the samples.

now i wanted to try the Horns, but somehow the download link to your Horn patch seems to be broken. There is just a "file doesnt exist" message.. Is there a way to upload it again for us? That would be amazing, Id like to use my old westgate horn samples again.

o=< 

greets


EDIT:

oh nevermind, I just realised i didn´t look carefully enough. Found the working link.. Looking forward to test it :D


----------



## EddieLovesYou (May 28, 2012)

Yeah if any thread deserves to be necrobumped it's this one. These patches add amazing utility to some very very good sounding samples. I was chomping at the bit waiting for all the new wind libraries to come out before I found this thread...now I'm interested, but definitely content for the time being.


----------



## RyBen (May 28, 2012)

Thanks a million. I was about to try to use midi filters to stuff all those patches into one channel. You made life ALOT easier. Once again, thanks!


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (May 28, 2012)

Andreas did nail it with this programming, for sure!

I'm using it exclusively on my film projects and I'm very happy with the results.

Mr A.


----------



## bwherry (May 29, 2012)

Hi guys,

I've been craving some new/better woodwind samples and just found this thread. I must say I'm mighty intrigued! I don't currently have the Westgate woodwinds, though. I just searched for them online and only found downloads of individual instruments at Big Fish Audio. Are bundles of the solo instruments and ensembles available somewhere? Recommendations? Many thanks! (and apologies if this is answered elsewhere)

Brian


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (May 29, 2012)

With at least three awesome new woodwind collections around the corner, i'd wait before getting those libs...


----------



## bwherry (May 29, 2012)

Patrick de Caumette @ Tue May 29 said:


> With at least three awesome new woodwind collections around the corner, i'd wait before getting those libs...



I was thinking the same thing, but was still curious if bundles are available for the Westgate stuff - for comparison shopping purposes.


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (May 29, 2012)

Brian,

I'm not sure you can buy a complete collection of Westgate winds. They never were packaged as such. They come in individual packages that include solos and ensembles (when available), so the Clarinets include Bb - Eb - Bass Clari in the package.......

Hope this helps.

Mr A


----------



## mwarsell (Jul 9, 2012)

Andreas, great job...but the horns link doesn't seem to work anymore, "this data doesn't exist" or something of that sort in German comes up.

Or did I miss something?


----------



## doubleattack (Jul 9, 2012)

mwarsell @ Mon 09 Jul said:


> Andreas, great job...but the horns link doesn't seem to work anymore, "this data doesn't exist" or something of that sort in German comes up.
> 
> Or did I miss something?



Yes, go a little bit down, there is an updated link (April 2011) for the french-horns including rips and falls... - this link works fine here. (the other is dead, right.) :wink:


----------



## andreasOL (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi!

@mwarsell: Thanks for your interest in these patches. Yes, I deleted the older version.

@doubleattack: Thanks for your support :D 

Cheers,
Andreas


----------



## Maddcow (Jul 30, 2012)

Andreas, thanks so much for these scripts! I use a WX5 and EWI4000S and these scripts have really helped to get some great stuff happening with the Westgate libraries. Great work!


----------



## Maddcow (Jul 30, 2012)

Patrick de Caumette @ Wed May 30 said:


> With at least three awesome new woodwind collections around the corner, i'd wait before getting those libs...


Patrick, which new collections are you referring to?


----------



## noiseboyuk (Jul 30, 2012)

Maddcow @ Mon Jul 30 said:


> Patrick de Caumette @ Wed May 30 said:
> 
> 
> > With at least three awesome new woodwind collections around the corner, i'd wait before getting those libs...
> ...



Orchestral Tools Berlin Woodwinds, East West Hollywood Woodwinds, Cinesamples Cinewinds.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 30, 2012)

I would love to investigate this further.
I had purchased the Westgate Flute and Oboe in Gigastudio and was impressed, that was years ago, I am sure they have sharpenned their skills since those memory starved days.


----------



## Maddcow (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm still blown away by these crossfade patches. I had no idea that Kontakt libraries could be made to work so well with wind controllers without extensive user tweaking.

Are there any other patches/scripts around that will allow other Kontakt libraries to work with wind controllers this easily?


----------



## kclements (Aug 2, 2012)

I was tweaking my template yesterday - and as I was adding in my Westgate WWs, I thought, I wish I had all these patches in one place - 

And BAM! Here is this thread. 

Thank you!!! These patches are amazing. Exactly what I was looking for. Now you can look for a donation in your paypal account!

Question: How many of you are using the ensemble patches from Westgate? I only have the solo patches and for ensembles I have been using Holllywood Winds. Wonder if it make any sense to also pick up the Westgate Ensemble patches to go with these?

Thanks agan

kc


----------



## drymcore_music (Apr 5, 2013)

Hello Andreas, these patches are simply fantastic!
Thank you so much for creating them.

I have a question: is it possible to edit the dynamic range of the MW-controller?
The pp/p is a bit too quiet for my needs but i didn´t find a way to adjust it (the second page at the UI seems to only control the attack).

And is there a way to include the clarinet legatos into the master patch?

Apart from that i´m really happy, i resurrected the sounds from the dead because they are now controllable for the first time.


----------



## Camus (Apr 5, 2013)

i had a quick look at the patches but could´t find an option to make the pp louder. But you could do it on the sample base at least. Choose the sustain group(s) select the pp (and maybe the p-) samples in the mapping editor and make them louder.

maybe that helps on the short run

best Camus


----------



## drymcore_music (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi Camus,

thanks for your reply. I also thought about doing that but am unsure if the crossfade will sound as smooth as before.
If there isn´t a way to edit it (maybe in the script - but as i´m not a programmer somebody would have to show me where to find the variables) i´ll try that.

(Or put an compressor on the individual auxes  )


----------



## Camus (Apr 5, 2013)

I just tried. it looks like you can really make the pp / p much louder like +6 or even 8db /+3 or even 4db. 
But it seems to be even more important to change the Velocity mapping of the "sustain" and the "sustain Leg"-groups like
pp=0-50
p= 51-80
mf= 81 - .......

since the dynamic CC = 0 is very low indeed.
So you have a longer spot on the lower dynamics.

just an idea. 
for shure it would be more comfortable to change the xfade curve - but this seems to be buried in thousands of scripting lines

best Camus


----------



## drymcore_music (Apr 8, 2013)

After studying the script i think i found it.

There is a line saying:


> declare $modrange_longs
> $modrange_longs := 40



All one has to do is alter the value *40* to ones need (10 to 20 seems useable, but everyone might has other preferences on how the instruments should react).

I tried it with the Bass Clarinet and it works like a charm. Will report back after changing the scripts of all the other instruments.


----------



## drymcore_music (Apr 8, 2013)

This works for ALL the woodwinds except the Contrabass Clarinet.
The script of that one is a bit different than all the others, i could not find a similar variable there yet.

But as this is a very rare and uncommon instrument i think i can live with it (maybe i´ll dig more into this one remaining script later).
All the others do now react as i love them to do (i changed the value to 15 for all instruments, if i need a stronger dynamic change i´ll alter the volume).

Thanks again to Andreas who made this great patches. For me it´s like the release of a new instrument (which i already had...strange enough).

Cheers and good night!


----------



## andreasOL (Apr 8, 2013)

Hello drymcore_music and Camus

I have just seen in this very moment that there were new posts in this thread. Don't know why I have overlooked it.

I'm just about to go to bed, but from memory...yes, the modrange_longs should be the variable that defines the additional attenuation (additional to the attenuation that is in the zone themselves) at dynamics CC = 0. Why it's not working for the Contrabass clarinet, I cannot say now....too late...

Thanks for using the patches...I'm glad that they breathed new life into the Westgate instruments and it was a pleasure to develop them.

best,
Andreas


----------



## Camus (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks drymcore and Andreas, good to know :D 

Cheers Camus


----------



## reids (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi, the shared Andreas patch links for Westgate instruments are currently down...they don't seem to be working anymore. Can someone fix it or re-upload it to share with the members here again. Thanks.


----------



## kuma (Jun 1, 2016)

Now, Andreas patch links are down.
Please, re-upload it.


----------



## Erik (Jun 2, 2016)

There is a http://eotte.blogspot.nl/2016/04/westgate-flute-test.html (link on this page).


----------



## andreasOL (Jun 2, 2016)

@kuma and @reids: Sorry for the delay...after moving I still have to dig up the old archives. In the meantime the link Erik posted constains most of the patches. Thanks, Erik!!!

best,
Andreas


----------



## andreasOL (Oct 7, 2018)

Hi everybody!

Here's a dropbox link

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/cps70tfhg5fm7s8/AABnosUqumzsZiXH_1l6eeJ9a?dl=0

with the four archives mentioned in the first post of this thread. I eventually managed to find them on my old computer (!!!)

Edit: Added fifth archive with pdf

best,
Andreas


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Oct 7, 2018)

Hey Andreas! I remember these fondly. You did some great work with these. Thanks again! Still have them in my set-up.


----------



## holywilly (Oct 7, 2018)

Wow, awesome! 

I still have westgate in my template, can’t live without it!


----------



## andreasOL (Oct 8, 2018)

Awesome. Thanks for the feedback


----------



## richardt4520 (Oct 8, 2018)

Thank you so much for these, Andreas!


----------



## kclements (Oct 16, 2018)

Yes - I was just thinking of these and how I was sad to have lost them. Thanks for reposting!


----------



## dentpuzz (Sep 23, 2021)

andreasOL said:


> EDIT June 2019 (links below are dead, all archives are now at https://www.dropbox.com/sh/cps70tfhg5fm7s8/AABnosUqumzsZiXH_1l6eeJ9a?dl=0 )
> 
> 
> Hi,
> ...


only issue I can find is the bassoon. when going up an octave using legato, the note repeated the lower note instead. Apart from that, these are awesome!


----------



## Ireneusz (Sep 23, 2021)

dentpuzz said:


> only issue I can find is the bassoon. when going up an octave using legato, the note repeated the lower note instead. Apart from that, these are awesome!


have you tried turning off the repetition mode?


----------



## labornvain (Sep 23, 2021)

OMG. I have been wishing someone would do this for 20 years and you did it. You sir are a champion of all things good and virtuous.

Seriously, thank you dude.


----------



## dentpuzz (Oct 3, 2021)

I guess not  Thanks for the fix!


----------



## dentpuzz (Dec 19, 2021)

This is awesome. Is there a way ( for someone without any scripting knowledge) to change the key switches? I want to build an ensemble patch but key switches get in the way of the lower woods.


----------

